# Photo theft...ugg



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Am I alone in getting more and more annoyed by this?

Here is the most recent snagging of images from APC...mind you, a ton of photos.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1145003699&&&&&&page=1&pb=0


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

You aren't alone, it is kind of annoying that other people are using photos we donated to make money. Not only that but the true plants for sale aren't being represented and you don't know what they will look like when you receive them.

Not only that...but the photos are using *APC bandwidth*...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

That's a member here...i think oceanaqua????

Did he not get permmision???


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

He didn't ask me and he didn't as Ethan. That much I can confirm. Not only that, but all the photos are DIRECTLY LINKED from APC using APC bandwidth.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe this is a good time for me to ask, but I have download lots of photos from this forum over the years as a reference bookmark on my 29gallon journal site. I have them HERE. I only keep them so I don't have to HUNT for them elsewhere.

If anybody's has a problem with A tank up there or conerns, let me know. I will remove it immediatley.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I really don't have problems with people using my photos if 1) they ask and 2) they give credit.

I have had several people contact me in the past even for magazine stuff over seas and on foreign forums. No issues at all 

Even if someone doesn't ask me (I'll assume they can't find my contact) I atleast hope they would credit it. The worse someone can do (which has been done) is use a photo without permission, not cite it, AND remove the portion of the photo that had the original credit.


Skinns, if that was my website page and I didn't know all the "authors", I would probably head/or foot the page saying something like "None of this tanks/photo's are mine, but I admire them all." ...atleast that is what I would do (btw, nice selection of photos..and yes I do admire them all LOL)


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

If you were feeling really evil :eyebrows: , although it would be a lot of trouble you could replace those filenames temporarily with a graphic saying "Photo and Bandwidth stolen from Aquatic Plant Central" . . . might teach them the inadvisability of stealing bandwidth anyway.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Someone once stole my images directly from my webserver... The photo's I replaced them with are not appropriate for APC..that much I can tell you


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

RoseHawke said:


> If you were feeling really evil :eyebrows: , although it would be a lot of trouble you could replace those filenames temporarily with a graphic saying "Photo and Bandwidth stolen from Aquatic Plant Central" . . . might teach them the inadvisability of stealing bandwidth anyway.


Clever indeed. Sounds like a job for an angry Mod


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Do it...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

is there not a setting with this forum script or web host to prevent hotlinking? that's why whenever i post pictures, i post a link to my web page instead, because i have hotlink protection.

but the pic replacement idea is always a hoot, especially the type of picture you choose 

it's also a lot misleading, since the pictures are not of the seller's plants they are selling. can you say "fraud"?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I might be wrong, but I think hotlinking is illegal. I would consider it theft of service.

I like how the fellow mentions the more money you send, the more he gives. So if $5 wins the auction (I know it's more), then you get a stem of each? Maybe half a stem?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

User has been formally reported to Aquabid for a breach of the listing terms of use. 

We allow outside linking as many of you host your photos here on APC and then want to use them in other places. We felt that this was the right thing to do for our members but find we will have to revisit this policy.


----------

